# How do I convert measurements to 1:10 scale



## navycop

I am using grid paper to map out a shop. I want to measure my equiptment and convert it to 1:10 scale so I can get it to not take up the whole paper. I know an articual ruler is: 1 foot = 1 inch or 2 feet = 1 inch, etc. But how do reduce all the dimensions to 1:10 scale?


----------



## hasha2000

http://www.ehow.com/how_4478991_use-mathematical-scale.html


----------



## Curly

You know that you could just measure and draw the stuff out in the metric system and I am pretty sure you can find a metric grid paper on line and print it. 

A table saw top that is 1000mm (1 meter) (almost 40") wide would be drawn 100mm (about 4 inches) on the paper. 

Or you could see if the Grizzly shop planner would do the trick. Then you can skip all the scaling and stuff. :wink:

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx

Pete


----------



## knowltoh

If I understand your question, 1" would equal 10".  15" would equal 1.5", 42" would equal 4.2" etc


----------



## rherrell

If your grid paper has 10 small squares between the darker colored grid lines then you have engineers grid paper. Since it's broken down in "10's" it's perfect for metric measurements. Each BIG square can equal 1 meter.

If it's just for a shop layout just use each small square as one foot and a half a square as 6", thats plenty close for a shop layout.


----------



## navycop

rherrell said:


> If your grid paper has 10 small squares between the darker colored grid lines then you have engineers grid paper. Since it's broken down in "10's" it's perfect for metric measurements. Each BIG square can equal 1 meter.
> 
> If it's just for a shop layout just use each small square as one foot and a half a square as 6", thats plenty close for a shop layout.


Yeah it's for shop layout. I have a benchtop miter saw, shopsmith, bandsaw. I was going to measure the "footprint" of these so I would know how much floor space I needed plus a workbench or two.


----------



## THarvey

I recommend measuring in metric.  That way the 1:10 scale is easy.

If you prefer to measure in feet & inches, why not us a 1:12 scale?  Since an inch is 1/12 of a foot, that would make your transition to paper easier.


----------



## alphageek

THarvey said:


> I recommend measuring in metric.  That way the 1:10 scale is easy.
> 
> If you prefer to measure in feet & inches, why not us a 1:12 scale?  Since an inch is 1/12 of a foot, that would make your transition to paper easier.



I second this... If working in foot measurements, I use 1:12.. much easier to draw out and visualize.


----------



## juteck

On engineering graph paper, the dark grid lines can represent 1-foot, and the lighter intermediate lines on the graph paper measure 1/10th foot. Measure your footprint of equipment in feet and inches. No need to adjust to the foot measurement to draw -- just use the dark lines, or every 10 squares per foot. For the remaining inches, divide by 12 to give you a decimal number, then multiply by 10 to give you tenths of a foot -- use that number to draw out the number of small squares.


----------



## PenMan1

You beat me to it, Tim.

 1:12 is much easier for us inch guys.

 Additionally, that increment is an easier scale for me to locate and buy. I'm sure I could buy a 1:10 scale over the Internet ( I think that is included on an engineering scale), but the only scale I can buy here "in person" is the architectural scale.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Metric is base ten, so you just have to divide by 10!   I.E. 100 mm becomes 10mm (or 1cm) in  1:10 scale. 

Feet and inches is harder...

Or, given that you're talking feet and a large shop, just gestimate with feet by dividing by 10...

Mind you, I'm a history and English guy - not a math guy!


----------



## monophoto

Who cares what the scale is?  And don't worry about what the graph paper actually is.  

Simply assign one square on the graph paper to equal one unit of measurement - feet, meters, furlongs, parsecs, etc.  

It ain't rocket science - so don't make it any more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## Padre

I usually just go on line and print out graph paper that has 12 blocks between the dark lines, that gives you the 1:12 ratio for us 'non-metric' folks.

BTW, did you know that there are only 3 countries in the world that don't use the metric system?  USA, Burma and Liberia.


----------



## Timebandit

Thank God for America!Sorry guys but i would be lost in Metric!



Padre said:


> BTW, did you know that there are only 3 countries in the world that don't use the metric system?  USA, Burma and Liberia.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

10mm = 1cm

100cm = 1m

So much easier than eighths and sixteenths, Justin!


----------



## monophoto

Padre said:


> BTW, did you know that there are only 3 countries in the world that don't use the metric system?  USA, Burma and Liberia.



We should be ashamed!


----------



## THarvey

maxwell_smart007 said:


> 10mm = 1cm
> 
> 100cm = 1m
> 
> So much easier than eighths and sixteenths, Justin!



True, but still an issue for the USA.:biggrin:

Last year I searched all over Alabama and Georgia for a tape measure with both standard and metric.  Starrett makes them, but the stores don't like to carry them.

I saw the Starrett Rep at the Woodworking show and convinced him to mail me one.  (Now I don't have to convert measurements on the plans I pull off the Canadian woodworking sites.)


----------



## THarvey

Padre said:


> I usually just go on line and print out graph paper that has 12 blocks between the dark lines, that gives you the 1:12 ratio for us 'non-metric' folks.
> 
> BTW, did you know that there are only 3 countries in the world that don't use the metric system?  USA, Burma and Liberia.




WHAT?!?!?  You mean the UK no longer uses the Royal measure.  :laugh:


----------

